# Need a new salmon/steelhead stick for hardware



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm looking for a decent casting rod under $100, something in the 8' to 9' range. So far, I've looked at the Lamiglas X11, Ugly Stik Elite Salmon/Steelhead, Berkley Air, Okuma SST, and Shimano Clarus. Anything else I should take into consideration? I'll be using an Abu 4500 and throwing spoons, spinners, tots, and wiggle warts.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

tincanary said:


> I'm looking for a decent casting rod under $100, something in the 8' to 9' range. So far, I've looked at the Lamiglas X11, Ugly Stik Elite Salmon/Steelhead, Berkley Air, Okuma SST, and Shimano Clarus. Anything else I should take into consideration? I'll be using an Abu 4500 and throwing spoons, spinners, tots, and wiggle warts.


I have a X11 baitcasting rod that my wife bought me for Christmas a few years ago. Rated 6-15lb it is a pretty versatile rod. Does fine with bobber fishing smaller rivers for steelhead and salmon. Caught a few kings on hardware with it too and handled them better than I expected.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Trout King said:


> I have a X11 baitcasting rod that my wife bought me for Christmas a few years ago. Rated 6-15lb it is a pretty versatile rod. Does fine with bobber fishing smaller rivers for steelhead and salmon. Caught a few kings on hardware with it too and handled them better than I expected.


Thanks for the reply. I was leaning towards the Lamiglas originally but I feel you've helped make up my mind. Does the X11 have a faster tip or a more moderate tip?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

tincanary said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was leaning towards the Lamiglas originally but I feel you've helped make up my mind. Does the X11 have a faster tip or a more moderate tip?


Fairly moderate up top, but enough backbone towards the grip for leverage. I took it to try out on Kings last year not expecting much from it, but will probably be my first choice for bobber rod if and when I go this year.

Honestly, I usually have a few rods loaded with hardware when I salmon fish and the old 7ft ugly stick does just fine landing kings while throwing spinners. Of course, Ugly Stiks aren't "cool".


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Trout King said:


> Fairly moderate up top, but enough backbone towards the grip for leverage. I took it to try out on Kings last year not expecting much from it, but will probably be my first choice for bobber rod if and when I go this year.
> 
> Honestly, I usually have a few rods loaded with hardware when I salmon fish and the old 7ft ugly stick does just fine landing kings while throwing spinners. Of course, Ugly Stiks aren't "cool".


I'm cool with Ugly Stiks, all I fished until about 5 years ago. Some people love the Ugly Stik salmon rods and others think they're too slow action. I should take a ride to one of the tackle shops and see how it feels for myself. Still leaning towards the Lamiglas though.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

tincanary said:


> I'm cool with Ugly Stiks, all I fished until about 5 years ago. Some people love the Ugly Stik salmon rods and others think they're too slow action. I should take a ride to one of the tackle shops and see how it feels for myself. Still leaning towards the Lamiglas though.


I'd go with the Lami too. I love mine, might buy another in spinning model.

PS- My ugly stick is just the plain old school 7 ft MH model. Talk about getting your arm throttled....


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

tincanary said:


> I'm cool with Ugly Stiks, all I fished until about 5 years ago. Some people love the Ugly Stik salmon rods and others think they're too slow action. I should take a ride to one of the tackle shops and see how it feels for myself. Still leaning towards the Lamiglas though.


You are still welcome to try those 10' two-piece Ugly sticks that I offered. Send me a PM and you are welcome to try them out.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

PunyTrout said:


> You are still welcome to try those 10' two-piece Ugly sticks that I offered. Send me a PM and you are welcome to try them out.


Those things would probably be great pier rods.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

I have the Lamiglass and Berkley Air. I like them both a lot. I do favor the Lami, but I am always carrying both with a different bait on each so I can switch quickly. Whatever bait I plan on starting with goes on the Lamiglass and my second choice goes on the Berkley.


----------



## homebrew87 (Oct 19, 2014)

I have the ugly stick elite in 9'6" spinning and the 2 downfalls are not enough guides and it gets heavy. 

I have a berkley air casting and i love the thing. Seems a little soft but can really put the whoops on fish.
If you are looking for a good rod that is easy on the wallet look into daiwa north coast rods. They are light, inexpensive and i used a few last year in alaska and they performed well. I will be buying a few when its time for new sticks.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

For under a hundred it's hard to beat a Fenwick HMX steelhead casting rod. 

http://www.fenwickfishing.com/fenwi...ick-hmx-salmon-steelhead-casting/1405241.html


----------



## lostabigone (Aug 10, 2012)

Fished fenwick HMX rods for decades in the west you won't go wrong with one, also love lami rods but are more expensive. Put one of your abu reels on it you will love them.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

lostabigone said:


> Fished fenwick HMX rods for decades in the west you won't go wrong with one, also love lami rods but are more expensive. Put one of your abu reels on it you will love them.


Thanks for the advice, I'll have a look at the HMX. Did you get a chance to fish that 6501 yet? She's nice and smooth!


----------



## lostabigone (Aug 10, 2012)

Can't believe how nice the 6501 is it's loaded up with line just waiting on my boat (for me) to finish getting it ready.. I think I am going to buy the 11 3 hmx should be good for kings. Going on the big lake tonight


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

lostabigone said:


> Can't believe how nice the 6501 is it's loaded up with line just waiting on my boat (for me) to finish getting it ready.. I think I am going to buy the 11 3 hmx should be good for kings. Going on the big lake tonight


Did you see how the drive shaft was all janky fitting on the stud? I had to use Channel Locks to get it off when I first took it apart.


----------



## Baslockd (Sep 7, 2019)

What of the berkley big game 8'


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

A new stick has been chosen. I ordered an 8'6" 8-12 Shimano Clarus from Fish USA yesterday. It should be here tomorrow. Looking forward to getting my grubby mitts on it.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

tincanary said:


> A new stick has been chosen. I ordered an 8'6" 8-12 Shimano Clarus from Fish USA yesterday. It should be here tomorrow. Looking forward to getting my grubby mitts on it.


Fished with the older version of 8'6" Clarus MH rod for a while, liked the rod. Hope it catches lots of fish for you.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

6667supersport said:


> Fished with the older version of 8'6" Clarus MH rod for a while, liked the rod. Hope it catches lots of fish for you.


Sadly, I had to send it back. FishUSA sent me a 10'6" mooch rod on accident. Got on the horn and they said the 8'6" was out of stock. Ended up with a Lami 8'6" 8-12 instead.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

tincanary said:


> Sadly, I had to send it back. FishUSA sent me a 10'6" mooch rod on accident. Got on the horn and they said the 8'6" was out of stock. Ended up with a Lami 8'6" 8-12 instead.


Lamiglas is a good rod and made in US, or at least they all used to be.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

6667supersport said:


> Lamiglas is a good rod and made in US, or at least they all used to be.


Their lower end offerings like the X11 are Chinese. The Chinese rods only have a 1 year warranty while the American made rods have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Not to try to hyjack the thread, anything out there with a Michigan handle around 9ft that will handle heavier than 10lb line? Wanting to buy a salmon rod for my son for his birthday. Both him and I prefer the Michigan handle, don’t really care for the longer butted rods offered in this range.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

jayzbird said:


> Not to try to hyjack the thread, anything out there with a Michigan handle around 9ft that will handle heavier than 10lb line? Wanting to buy a salmon rod for my son for his birthday. Both him and I prefer the Michigan handle, don’t really care for the longer butted rods offered in this range.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That's a tougie. I think Loomis makes one but it would come at a price. I think some members here build rods as well so you may want to consult them.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

st croix wild river rods Still trying to wear out my nine footer after countless years.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Spoke to soon. Have not looked at croci rods in a while and it appears the handle you want isn’t available any more. Maybe you could find someone willing to part with a older rod. Sorry hanging on to mine


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Lamiglas makes an x11 with a Michigan handle but it's only available in 6-10. From my research, the 6-10 model seems to be the heaviest as the other offerings I was seeing by other manufacturers was 4-8.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Michigan handles are becoming rare. Ended up having to go custom. Look into G.Loomis GL2 Salmon/Steelhead BC Spinning Rod. Not sure they make them anymore.


----------

